# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  kênh của racing boy chuyên về chế cháo giải trí

## racing boy

sau thời gian mất tích trên diễn đàn hôm nay em quay trở lại với một kênh video tự làm chuyên về mục đích giải trí , trên kênh youtube  ''Experiments You Can Try'' các bác vào xem theo dõi giúp em nhé ,mong các bác ủng hộ để e lấy động lực ạ , thank các bác
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY1...ohm3mJNsLW9Huw
mở màn vài video nhảm nhí,hj

----------

CKD, Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, tcm

----------


## Nam CNC

máy phát điện ảo vậy ta ? thiệt không cha ???

----------


## anhcos

Video này bác tự quay hay lấy từ nguồn nào đấy.

----------


## racing boy

Giải trí là chính mà bác. Hj

----------


## racing boy

> Video này bác tự quay hay lấy từ nguồn nào đấy.


E tự quay tự dựng bác ạ, còn nhiều sai sót mong các bác góp ý. Hj

----------


## audiophilevn

> E tự quay tự dựng bác ạ, còn nhiều sai sót mong các bác góp ý. Hj


Nếu bác tự quay thì có lời khen là hình ảnh khá đẹp, nội dung tuy không có gì đặc sắc nhưng mang tính giải trí cao, dễ kiếm view, cứ phát huy theo hướng này sẽ có được lượng view lớn
Góp ý: nếu muốn kiếm được tiền nhiều hơn, bác phải làm nội dung dài hơn, tầm 10p, vì chỉ tầm >10p bác mới có thể chèn thêm quảng cáo vào clip
Hỏi: Lượng view hiện tại của bác không lớn nhưng lại có đến gần 7k subs? bác có bí quyết gì không?

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> Nếu bác tự quay thì có lời khen là hình ảnh khá đẹp, nội dung tuy không có gì đặc sắc nhưng mang tính giải trí cao, dễ kiếm view, cứ phát huy theo hướng này sẽ có được lượng view lớn
> Góp ý: nếu muốn kiếm được tiền nhiều hơn, bác phải làm nội dung dài hơn, tầm 10p, vì chỉ tầm >10p bác mới có thể chèn thêm quảng cáo vào clip
> Hỏi: Lượng view hiện tại của bác không lớn nhưng lại có đến gần 7k subs? bác có bí quyết gì không?


Thank bác đã góp ý. Kênh của e có lượng subs cao vì hồi trước e làm new tin tức, bây h ms chuyển qua làm conten nên mọi người ms xem ít, ko hướng đúng đến đối tượng người xem, chủ yếu hồi trước là cho mấy bà già vs chị em xem tin thôi. Bây h chế mấy cái clip này mấy bà ko thích xem nên toàn dislike thui . buồn quá. Hj

----------


## racing boy

> máy phát điện ảo vậy ta ? thiệt không cha ???


  Làm gì có máy phát điện vĩnh cửu đâu bác. Đăng cho các bác tò mò xem thui. Hj

----------


## CKD

> Làm gì có máy phát điện vĩnh cửu đâu bác. Đăng cho các bác tò mò xem thui. Hj


Có lắm bạn tin là có sau khi xem mấy cái cờ nhíp đó cụ.
Mình bị unfriend không ít vì tranh luận mấy vụ này. Mà mấy cụ hay tranh vụ này lại thuộc tốp trẻ, một số còn là sv công nghệ nữa cơ.

----------


## racing boy

> Có lắm bạn tin là có sau khi xem mấy cái cờ nhíp đó cụ.
> Mình bị unfriend không ít vì tranh luận mấy vụ này. Mà mấy cụ hay tranh vụ này lại thuộc tốp trẻ, một số còn là sv công nghệ nữa cơ.


Vâng.hj cái máy phát điện vĩnh cửu vẫn là chủ đề tranh luận sôi động mà. Khi xem xong clip này chắc nhiều cụ mua motor 775 về chế phát điện lắm. Hj

----------


## CKD

Đúng là tranh luận thì tốt. Những chủ đề kiểu này khá là kích thích. Nhưng nếu không nghiền ngẫm nó mà cứ mù quáng kiểu "không thấy người ta làm được sao?", "mày làm chưa mà bảo không được", "không biết thì dựa cột mà nghe" hehe. Thì theo mình không nên tí nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

> Đúng là tranh luận thì tốt. Những chủ đề kiểu này khá là kích thích. Nhưng nếu không nghiền ngẫm nó mà cứ mù quáng kiểu "không thấy người ta làm được sao?", "mày la,2 chưa mà bảo không được", "không biết thì dựa cột mà nghe" hehe. Thì theo mình không nên tí nào


Cơ bản thầy cô trong trường đã không dạy đến nơi đến chốn về " Định luật bảo toàn năng lương" nên vẫn có nhiều người tưởng thật  :Smile: , lại còn vụ dùng motor 775 tạo ra điện xoay chiều 220v nữa, khối người mua về làm thử.

----------


## racing boy

> Cơ bản thầy cô trong trường đã không dạy đến nơi đến chốn về " Định luật bảo toàn năng lương" nên vẫn có nhiều người tưởng thật , lại còn vụ dùng motor 775 tạo ra điện xoay chiều 220v nữa, khối người mua về làm thử.


nước còn tạo dc điện nữa là motor 775 bác, hj

----------


## Ga con

Cái này cũng tào lao luôn, mạch không kín vẫn có dòng điện chạy qua, kkk.

Mà không khéo khối người bắt chước thử luôn  :Cool: .

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> Cái này cũng tào lao luôn, mạch không kín vẫn có dòng điện chạy qua, kkk.
> 
> Mà không khéo khối người bắt chước thử luôn .
> 
> Thanks.


đây cái này kín mạch của cụ đây, hj thế là đúng nguyên lí rùi

----------

anhcos, CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Lắp song song và nối tiếp nhiều chuối chắc điện mạnh...đủ giật chết người ấy nhỉ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## racing boy

cục sờ pín 2,2kw cũng được tham gia làm nhân vật chính ạ

----------


## VuongAn

> Có lắm bạn tin là có sau khi xem mấy cái cờ nhíp đó cụ.
> Mình bị unfriend không ít vì tranh luận mấy vụ này. Mà mấy cụ hay tranh vụ này lại thuộc tốp trẻ, một số còn là sv công nghệ nữa cơ.


Cứ định luật bảo toàn năng lượng mà chiến cụ ơi! Làm được máy phát điện vĩnh cửu chắc thế giới ko cần điện hạt nhân nữa rồi.

----------


## vusvus

Mực máy in thật hay là ferrofluid vậy bác

----------


## racing boy

> Mực máy in thật hay là ferrofluid vậy bác


mực máy in thì là thật , nhưng clip của e chỉ mang tính giải trí, bác nào học theo hậu quả ráng chịu, hjhj

----------


## thuhanoi

Mực máy in nó có bột từ mà

----------


## racing boy

> Mực máy in nó có bột từ mà


nhưng mà keo ab có ai dám cầm như clip ko bác, có mà rửa tay cả ngày ko sạch, hj

----------


## racing boy

trò này chắc nhiều bác nghịch rồi nhỉ, hj , biến áp lò vi sóng

----------


## racing boy

các cụ giải trí tiếp tục nhé , rảnh rỗi diy tặng người iu, hj

----------


## solero

Nghĩa LỘ rồi kìa ahii.

----------


## racing boy

> Nghĩa LỘ rồi kìa ahii.


Ko phải đâu cưng à. Hí hí

----------


## racing boy

em mới làm mấy trò mới các cụ nghiên cứu tiếp nhé, hj

----------

